# Peated Malt



## barls (2/3/11)

hey all, just a quick question.
does peated malt have enough enzymes to convert itself.


----------



## DJR (2/3/11)

I would think so

http://www.bairds-malt.co.uk/Distilling.html

"Peated malt is made using exactly the same production regimes and barley as (plain) distilling malt."

Making a wash are we?


----------



## barls (2/3/11)

never that would be naughty, wouldnt it.   
just really wanted to know just incase some of my smoke beers in cubes need a boast when im fermenting them. thought i could do 500g in a coffee plunger to boast it.


----------



## super_simian (2/3/11)

BOOST. A Boast would be braggadocio...


----------



## barls (26/4/11)

worked quite well in the end and converted better than i thought it would got 94% efficiency


----------

